# My kribs



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

As some of u know got a krib from April one day that i went to get some angels. He was a tiny fry, this is him now









Then on February I got another one from a member


















How he looks now (turn out to b a he and not a she )









Here are the 2 boys together  just took this pics


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

nice colors! =D


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks  I am gonna look for some girls for them


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Claudia!!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Very Healthy Looking


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful. They look very nice.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Handsome kribs! Hope you can find some females, too.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everybody, yeah they are so cute. I am so proud that i raised the one since fry and grew so nicely now is Aprils fault i am hooked on kribs lol


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep me in mind when you raise some. They look great.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishkeeper said:


> Keep me in mind when you raise some. They look great.


Sure, i just need to get some females  lol


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sure there must be some member with some females. They are such an beautiful fish.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishkeeper said:


> I am sure there must be some member with some females. They are such an beautiful fish.


They are, i already got a cave for them and want to set up their own tank..they are in a community fish tank now


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Woohoo Claudia, thanks for posting the pics! The little guy recovered nicely, he's beautiful. And they seem to be good pals. That's great! 

If you do get a female, keep in mind that they won't be pals any more though. That's what happened here - they were all in peace until I introduced a female. Then you saw what happened to your little guy. (note that I am carefully keeping away from any anthropomorphism! ).

Thanks again for posting, and good luck if you breed them. I'll try to put up updated pics of my fry. They have grown a lot. 

Cheers.


----------

